# AWESOME Trip out of POC....pics



## hogginhank (Aug 9, 2005)

I went Thursday evening and Friday morning with a guide in POC. He takes a lot of the firemen I work with on Bull Red / Shark trips. 3 of us caught over 40 bull reds from 38" to 43"...2 JAck Crev's, a 6' + #100 Blacktip ,a #100 Stingray(45 minutes of an ***** kicking fight) and 7 other Sharpnose up to 44" long..We also were broke of 4 different times by who knows?? Could have been a kink in the leaders???

We got to see a 40" red after being released get bit in half by a very large bull shark about 10 feet from the boat.. Now that was a cool thing to see. A splash and a huge red area in the water and just the head spiraling down in the middle of the pool of blood. It kind of sucked but I guess that how mother nature works things..We used mostly live Pin Perch. A few cut fresh mullet and chunks of Jack Crev.

We also caught 2 nice size jacks, which in turn became bait..I only have a few pics from my digital that I will post.. We drifted near the inside mouth of the big jetties from POC and followed the birds while using ribbon fish and we had tripples on a few times..We also saw a big bull shark splashing around as he ate the reds that were eating the ribbons..

It was one of my best trips with Capt. Wild Bill .. I am going again on July 6th and 7th.. I'll post a few more pics later after I get the throw away camera back from H.E.B. 

That is not me in the pic with the 40" red, it's one of the guys I work with at the fire dept..

All reds made it back in the water alive except for the one that was a Bull Sharks breakfast..


----------



## redlegg (Jan 31, 2005)

Cool story & pics


----------



## Showchez (Apr 3, 2006)

*sweet*

**** thanks for the post what an awesome trip!


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Wow....imagining a 40 inch red getting chomped in half....now that's a heck of a shark!


----------



## fishngolf (Aug 31, 2004)

great trip


----------



## H2O (Aug 2, 2005)

Looks like a great time. Nice pics..


----------



## Jacko (Aug 12, 2005)

Sounds like a blast!

Hunting the biggens is a special type of fishing excitment.
Thanks for the report.


----------



## Gorda Fisher (Aug 19, 2005)

Sounds like a good trip and a good work out.


----------



## makoclay (May 25, 2004)

nice report, I am jealous. good work with the camera too.


----------



## Centex fisher (Apr 25, 2006)

Looks like good times.

I'll be there in 3 weeks.

So, y'all were using just ribbon fish?


----------



## hogginhank (Aug 9, 2005)

Centex fisher said:


> Looks like good times.
> 
> I'll be there in 3 weeks.
> 
> So, y'all were using just ribbon fish?


We used Ribbon fish only in the early morning drifting where the birds where feeding. The reds,jacks,sharks and everything else were driving the ribbon fish up to the surface and feeding like crazy. Just look for the birds near the mouth of the big jetties on an incoming tide and work them. We were using half a ribbon fish on 16/0 circle hooks and 8' shark leaders. Drop to the bottom and crank up 4 times.. When you see the bait "Blur" on the fish finder get ready to have line stripped from your reel. I would suggest at least a #30 pound set up. We were using #50 set ups with penn 113's and 20 to 50# rods with 8oz egg weights..We only caught about 8 bull reds on Friday morning. It was tricky setting up the drift just right and the reds were not feeding like they have been. We caught a few Jacks doing this as well. They were caught on the drop just near the surface most of the time. Any live bait will work very good . We did not have any live Pin Perch left from the evening before or we would have used them for bait.. You can also chunk live bait free lined to where the bait is hitting the surface but the guide said you will catch jacks 80% of the time. We did se a couple big sharks feeding on the reds and jacks that were under the birds..

While we were anchored we did this:

We used live pin perch and cut mullet on the 30' shelfs just off of the intercoastal on either side of the mouth of the big jetties for most of out reds and sharks.We also used Jack Crevelle Steaks from the jacks we caught for most of the small Sharpnose Sharks we caught. Fish the rip line where the water is brown and moving pretty good.We fished right in the brown and in the greener water . It alternated on to which water had more fish in it. They would move back and forth to feed..Incoming or outgoing tide..Just as long as you have moving water. When the tide gets so strong it breaks your 8 oz weights from the bottom it's time to move over to a slower moving area as close to the rip as possible.. If you already know all this then don't take it as me talking down to you. I learn more stuff every time I go out with this guide and I don't see why I can't pass it on so other can learn. I'm not giving away any of his spots or GPS numbers, just info.... He is all about answering my "500" questions about fishing.. Good luck..


----------



## polecat (Jan 21, 2005)

Thanks for info. excellent report. Sounds like a great time.


----------



## Centex fisher (Apr 25, 2006)

Hank, thanks for the report. We fish the intercoastal and the mouth of the jetties some times but not the way y'all did. I really appreciate the info. I'm taking my 11 year old down to POC in 2 weeks and he is DYING to catch a bull red. He caught a big jack last month and fought it for a half an hour and when he boated it, had the biggest smile on his face. I really want him to catch a bull red. He has caught a lot of sharks too but never a bull.

I printed out your report for safe keeping when we go down. I'll report back.

THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

I learn more stuff every time I go out with this guide and I don't see why I can't pass it on so other can learn. I'm not giving away any of his spots or GPS numbers, just info.... He is all about answering my "500" questions about fishing.. Good luck..

Good report, Wild Bill is a fish catching machine! He has worked long and hard to be successful at his business...fishing the way he does is not about GPS or secret spots, it is the method and presentation that makes the differance. Next time you are out with him, take a look at the other boats nearby, some of us will be hooked up and others will only be fishing.


----------



## TopAholic (Mar 11, 2005)

Cool trip.....thanks for sharing! A couple years back I was in Florida in June and I personally know what them bull sharks are capable of. Every and I mean every Tarpon that I saw hooked up was eventually eaten by bull sharks. Kinda of a bad deal but seeing a 100+ lb tarpon being literally bitten in half in one swipe is pretty freakin amazin.


----------



## airboat 1 (Mar 19, 2006)

*test*

attachment test


----------



## jimpopular (Jul 15, 2005)

*Guide info*

I sure would like some contact info on your guide.Thinking of chartering out of POC


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

wow that sounds so awsome--- i too am in search of a monster red i have never broken 27-3/4 inches--- and thanks for the info on the ribon fish im glad to know that the reds likem-- i was wounderin how u hookem with one or 2 hooks -- were they dead or alive-- i catch them in my throw net frome time to time---once again those pics were awsome


----------



## hogginhank (Aug 9, 2005)

Capt. Lowtide said:


> I learn more stuff every time I go out with this guide and I don't see why I can't pass it on so other can learn. I'm not giving away any of his spots or GPS numbers, just info.... He is all about answering my "500" questions about fishing.. Good luck..
> 
> Good report, Wild Bill is a fish catching machine! He has worked long and hard to be successful at his business...fishing the way he does is not about GPS or secret spots, it is the method and presentation that makes the differance. Next time you are out with him, take a look at the other boats nearby, some of us will be hooked up and others will only be fishing.


*I noticed this every time I was out with him. There are a lot of weekend warriors and then there are the guides. You can tell which ones are the guides they give each other respectful amounts of space and tell each other where the fish are biting and when they are biting.. Ya'll have a pretty good little fishing community down there. Thats my favorite port to fish out of..PM me Capt Curtis with a number and maybe I can get a few other firemen along with myself to book a trip with you..*

It's a small world. He mentioned your name. Nothing bad of course. It seems that all the guides in POC are a pretty tight family that really help each other out. Capt. Bill has a pretty full book and it's pretty hard to get in it. I have fished for 3 years now and I just got HALF of a spot with another firemen I work with. I just want 2 trips a year. During June /July for the sharks and maybe a little offshore trip here and there. And during October when they really run when you get so tired of reeling in those bull reds that you pass up your turn on the rod after about 20 of them..I can't wait until october..

The part about the GPS numbers and Secret spots is SOOO true. He told me to GPS all the spots I wanted and ask ALL the questions I wanted but that doesn't mean that it will work the same way for me... Well he was a 100% right. I went back last october with a few other firefighters in a 20' Center Console and we even saw him at Clarks and asked him how the fish were biting and where we should go. After getting some good tips we headed out. It took half of the morning for me to "Convince" the boat owner that we really should try thr Capts' advice that he gave up that morning. Once we did I had to reel in about 6 or 7 - 36" plus bull reds before he followed suite. I guess a fishermans pride can sometimes get in the way of catching fish.. I have pride as well but take all the FREE advice(and that is GOOD advice) and run with it..We actually ended about 100 yards from him and watched his 3 guys with bent rods most of the time while we only caught one red to every 3 they hauled in, and I was at one of the GPS spots he told me to mark from our trip 2 weeks earlier?? That says it in a nut shell. The same with fishing the jetties for slot reds and black drum.. He doesn't even turn on his graph/GPS most of the time. He just KNOWS where to go.. That is really cool and I have a lot of respect for Capt. Bill for that..I am going with him on July 6th and 7th. Maybe I will see you around POC then Capt Curtis. I will be the funny looking one with the White Jungle hat that is strapped tight to my head..If you see me come over and say hi..
This is the silly fool you will be looking for::


----------



## daveintx3404 (Aug 17, 2005)

Now if we could just get Bill to shave.....


----------



## Whiskey7 (Aug 16, 2004)

Great pics...I've been out with him several times and have always had a blast and learned a lot about fishing from him...


----------

